# FS 1981 mongoose motomag frame.New black powder coat nice



## ratdaddy (Mar 19, 2012)

here is a mongoose i was building but have tomany projects and need to sell this to fund other projects.its nice has new chrome bmx headset and a new aluminum stem.250.00 will ship to lower 48 states for cost of shippin usally bout 40 bucks will ship this.pp


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Mar 21, 2012)

ratdaddy said:


> here is a mongoose i was building but have tomany projects and need to sell this to fund other projects.its nice has new chrome bmx headset and a new aluminum stem.250.00 will ship to lower 48 states for cost of shippin usally bout 40 bucks will ship this.pp




Too much,you can get them cheaper on Ebay!


----------

